# Problem trying to use ezjail on new freebsd 7.2 install



## wonslung (May 7, 2009)

i've been trying to use ezjail all day....i keep getting this error no matter what i do

```
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
===> share/info (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  dir-tmpl /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/share/info/dir
install:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share/info.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
Error: The command 'make installworld' failed.
  Refer to the error report(s) above.
```

any help would be much appreciated.
(i have a completely updated /usr/src via cvsup)


----------



## mwatkins (May 7, 2009)

What command had you launched?


----------



## wonslung (May 7, 2009)

ezjail-admin update -i


----------



## Mel_Flynn (May 7, 2009)

Any chance you got WITHOUT_NLS in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## wonslung (May 13, 2009)

nope, i didn't...i ended up not using jails for what i wanted to do...i ended up needing my webserver to listen on multiple ip's and for jails i'd end up having to make a new jail for each wouldnt' i?


----------



## mwatkins (May 13, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> i ended up needing my webserver to listen on multiple ip's and for jails i'd end up having to make a new jail for each wouldnt' i?



On older releases, yes, but as of FreeBSD 7.2 jail supports multiple IP's per jail. Running it now...


----------



## wonslung (May 14, 2009)

ahh, very well...then i'll eventually need to learn it...right now i'm still playing with the other stuff...i took yesterday to tackle learning pf (the basics) and today i got my ftp working the way i want.  I'm really happy with freebsd....some things are hard at first, but it's only because they are different than what i'm used to...once i figure it out i'm finding over and over that i'm saying "wow, that makes more sense" 

pf was a perfect example....i was intimidated by the fact that there are 3 firewalls to choose from and didn't know anything about them...coming from linux, and iptables/netfilter i'm thinking god...3 whole new things to read up on and try to figure out...this is going to suck..well i ended up settling on pf and it's amazingly simple compared to iptables.

the pf.conf i ended up using is tiny in comparison to the iptables script i had on my last server...it also reads very well and justs makes sense..

it justs makes me wonder why it's got to be so hard on linux..

also, my system is more stable and has fewer load issues on the same hardware.  I've been using debian for a couple years and it's great because the package management but at the end of the day it cripples you somewhat...i've learned more about unix os's in the past 2 days than i have in the last 2 years.


----------

